

Visualization of Crimes Per Block in 50 Metros - ericwu01
http://www.trulia.com/crime/

======
maneesh1
Looks amazing. great viz: [http://www.trulia.com/crime/#!san-francisco-
ca/13/37.77096,-...](http://www.trulia.com/crime/#!san-francisco-
ca/13/37.77096,-122.42529/San_Francisco,CA/)

------
d8niel
This is amazing!

------
golike
sweet

